# Nora Maersk causes a stir whilst under going repairs in Auckland



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

The container vessel Nora Maersk has been under going bow thruster repairs 
in Auckland today. In order to carry these out the vessel is down by the 
stern and light at the bow.


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10452745


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, I can quite see why it would produce a flood of calls; quite a spooky sight to see in the harbour, but a lot cheaper than dry-docking.


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

This reminds me of my first ship Begonia. Crossing the Atlantic light ship she would shake her screw loose. At the loading port holds 1 and 2 would commence loading first to bring her stern out of the water so the screw could be tightened.


----------



## Orcadian (Jan 27, 2006)

did that sort if thing twice while I was on a tanker to repack the stern gland. stopped mid ocean and ballasted the ford tanks to raise the stern out ot the water to allow the engineers to repack the stern gland. Old ship called the Bangkok


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

*Repairs Auckland Style*

Did this twice in Auckland on 2 different ships. Nov 1953 MV Durham hit the bank in Culebra Cut, Panama Canal at 1950 hrs. Was on the wheel at 2000hrs and spent the worse 2 hours I ever spent on the wheel with the pilot ordering me to reverse steer (did he know about sqatt and smieches? in those days) and the captain countermanding him. We creased the strake landing above the turn of the bilge in way of number 3 hold. This was cement boxed in Panama City and we proceeded to New Zealand sounding No3 bilge every watch and pumping when required. Upon completion of discharge we flooded No 6 hold and welded over the crack. April 1958 BI Palikonda whilst berthed in Auckland was run into by a Union Steam Ship Co ship at breakfast time and cut us down to the water line. On this occasion we flooded No1 hold and also listed the ship to facilitate repairs which included new plating


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats what you call "down by the stern"


----------

